# Draft crosses!!!!!!!!please post



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have never owned one but I have ridden a few and they have been quite nice. 

I broke and started training a PMU baby (paint/draft). 

A woman I know absolutely adores them, she recently sold her shire/tb for $45,000, he was lovely to ride. She bought her foster daughter who is my best friend a hanoverian/shire who is beautiful but HUGE and she is 5'1" so she needs to get the ground training respect thing quickly because he could just run all over her.

Of course there is the other end of it. Another friend of mine bought a shire/ tb and it's completely mental. The mare kicked my friends mother multiple times while she was trying to catch it in the paddock. The poor woman got a concussion and a severely lacerated liver and is on bed rest for 3 months. The horse was sent to Charles Wilhelm who doesn't know how much he can do to change her because she is just looney, beautiful but looney.

Generally I think it's a good cross they make good event horses. They get the athletic ability of lighter breeds and good minds and sturdiness of the draft.


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

Although I haven't owned a draft cross. I do have a soft spot on my heart for them.. I really like Percheron crosses and have been around a few. The few I've been around have been very mild mannered and very sweet. Your's is lovely.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I have one! Her name is Rose and she is a Friesian/Appaloosa cross, she's a year old and already 14'3h. She's so sweet and friendly and very smart and she seems to learn quickly. She's bigger and completely shed out now, I'll get some recent pictures of her soon.


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a Perch/Paint and will probably be the best horse I ever ride! 
His big ol' cute head is in my siggy!


----------



## jewleit (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a yearling Shire/pinto that is wonderful. Almost bought a Belgian/pinto but she got sold out from under me. Ended up with a Reg percheron


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

jewleit said:


> I have a yearling Shire/pinto that is wonderful. Almost bought a Belgian/pinto but she got sold out from under me. Ended up with a Reg percheron


 Sorry to bump this thread from who-knows-where, but are you using a regular horse as a mounting block to get on a draft horse? :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Friesian Mirror said:


> I have one! Her name is Rose and she is a Friesian/Appaloosa cross, she's a year old and already 14'3h. She's so sweet and friendly and very smart and she seems to learn quickly. She's bigger and completely shed out now, I'll get some recent pictures of her soon.


:lol: my mare at a year old was measuring 15'3hh


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

why did you have to enter every single word on a new line? Seriously, makes the post too long.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a draft cross...or rather my husband does. He was mine, but my husband decided he was his. He's a sweetheart but a horribly bumpy ride. He was a nursemare foal that we adopted and is a grey tobiano in color. I will look for a photo.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures you guys; the horses are so cute!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, I do and I love him dearly. He's 4 yrs. old now, a former PMU rescue, probably clyde or belgian and TB. He's about 17.3, 1600 lbs. or so, gentle giant, has been wonderful to train so far. Great walk and trot. Don't know about canter yet as we haven't done that. He's my buddy


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

danastark said:


>


LOVE that 2nd photo! He is stunning!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow They are all stunning!!!! Never had one but trained a few 1/2 shire 1/2 TBs.


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a Percheron Quarterhorse on the way to me now, I can't wait. 7 months and 14h


----------



## Jump the Moon (Feb 27, 2009)

I have three draft crosses. They are all wonderful, athletic, level headed partners. They are tb/shire and tb/shire/trakaner.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I
don't
understand
this...


Haha.

I've never owned a draft cross boy OH MAN do I want one!

In June I'll have photos to share of a foal. A Friesian Clydesdale foal. That is gonna be one sharp draft cross!

I told my friend if this foal comes out black, white four white legs and a blaze there is a VERY big possibility it'll go missing.


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

I doesn't have but have ridden  Riding draft horses is not popular in the country...

Tamara :She's absolutely gorgeous  But her trot...it's really uncomfortable  She's a hungarian draft horse


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Gorgeous horses everyone! Here's Caleb, my percheron/arab

Playing with his jolly-ball:









Doing some join-up:









Being a pretty-boy:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is my big guy! He is an 18hh, 6 year old, PMU gelding. His name is Dozer. =)


----------



## harryhoudini (Jun 6, 2009)

On the other end of the draft spectrum, I have a percheron/icelandic horse/POA cross (yeah, how's that for messed up ), 13.3 hh, with the look of a Perch, just got shrunk in the wash


----------



## jelena33 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am currently working with a TB x Belgium mare. 
Thankfully she has the TB gaits! 
She is a sweetheart but has that drafty barging syndrome so she can be a 17 hh handful. 
I am a fan of draft crosses for sure but it can go wrong. I had a Percheron cross and it was quite a bad experience... but it was probably due to her terrible conformation.


----------

